# new to showing what do I need to know??



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Our 4-H kids showed some of my Nigerians at our county fair last year...I want to bring the girls to at least one open show this year...what do I need to know???


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What exactly are your questions? I love showing, so I will do my best to answer your questions.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Open shows aren't that much different from 4-H shows except that it is a lot longer & there are a lot more goats & competition.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

My sisters grew up showing beef and dairy in 4-h and now my niece is showing my goats so we know some basics. I was really wondering what are the general age classes for dairy goats...how long before show do you shave and is there a specific way of grooming or just a body clip like we did for the 4-h show? best show collar that won't slip off the tiny Nigerians?? any other advice?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

can pregnant goats be shown? my goats that will be going are AGS registered do I need to register them ADGA too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can be but you really don't want to put them through the stress.

If it is an ADGA sanctioned show, then they have to be registered with ADGA.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, you do the same as you would at a 4-H show. Just more competition usually.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Most shows in the northeast are ADGA shows so yes, I'd advise you register them with ADGA. It depends on how far along your pregnant doe is & what age she is. As long as she's still a junior doe she can be entered in a junior class. I've brought a doe into the ring at the end of May and she kidded just fine a month after.

This is an open doe show form and might answer some of your other questions..: Just download & you can see age classes and rules. 
http://enygc.webs.com/2013showentryforms.htm

Same clip as 4-H show.

I just use regular chains.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> They can be but you really don't want to put them through the stress.
> 
> If it is an ADGA sanctioned show, then they have to be registered with ADGA.


I thought the ADGA rules said that ADGA, AGS, or CGS were acceptable...guess I will have to look into that further


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

It does, but if your doe is successful at the show & wins a leg then I believe she has to become reg. with ADGA if she eventually wants to get a CH.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

what is a leg...I keep reading about them but guess I don't exactly understand?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You need 3 legs(get GCH 3 times) to become a permanent champion (have the prefix CH or GCH in front of your goats name..

:/ I had a nice long reply typed up and then the app closed out on me!! :hair:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

so I should probably join ADGA and double register them all?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The ones you plan to show anyway.. I would.. 
I had been told by a chairperson of an ADGA show that if I showed my AGS doe and she took CH she wouldn't get the leg.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I heard that you can register your doe right after she wins in ADGA and she'll still get the leg, maybe the rules changed? I heard that a few years ago.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know... When I asked Mary Fox if I could bring and show snap who is only AGS reg. she told me that... :shrug:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

hmmm guess I will have to call ADGA see if my herdname and Tattoo are available and what I have to do to get the ones I already have double registered...I hate to have to give them another tattoo...and money is kinda tight right now stocking up on any and everything I might need before kidding! Maybe I will just show as AGS this year and see how they do if it is worth it with the older ones and then get my herdname done so that I can double register my babies! I already have the ADGA application for my buck but have only sent in his AGS his parents were both triple registered but never shown.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I did the first year too


----------

